

Thank HN: For making the site responsive - sirwitti

Thanks a lot, browsing HW on my phone without constant zooming and horizontal scrolling is way more fun!<p>One remark though: The main table tag has a width of 85% which leaves a little bit too much space around the page content on smaller screens.<p>How about setting ist to 100% on screens smaller than e.g. 600px?<p>Martin
======
dang
Please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9205798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9205798).

If we keep this, then we might do as you suggest. My worry is that the
community might be divided on what counts as good. But if users mostly agree,
we're happy to follow.

~~~
sirwitti
Thanks for the info!

